# First attempt at HDR C&C please



## mike_rambo (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey guys

Below are my first 2 attempts at HDR, both shot at Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia around sunset and without a tripod, used a rock instead. Any input would be great as i'm very new to HDR

1. 





2.


----------



## mike_rambo (Jan 30, 2013)

any input guys? It would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 30, 2013)

No bad in my opinion. They aren't over cooked and you good detail. On the second one, the lighthouse looks fuzzy to me. But that could be a combination of my contacts or possibly the photos not lining up right and the sun reflecting off the wall.


----------



## jaguaraz (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you've done a great job not "overcooking" the HDR effect.  In fact, it is very subtle so it has done what I think outstanding HDR does- just increase slightly the dynamic range.  I really like #2 and love your restraint in not brightening the lighthouse and rocks (I probably would have exposed them .5 stop brighter).  These are wonderful first efforts.


----------



## cwcaesar (Jan 30, 2013)

Very well done!  I prefer #2 as well, good composition.  I love the snow on the rocks.  It really gives some extra character.


----------



## mike_rambo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Ya the lighthouse is a little fuzzy, the photos didn't line up 100% as I don't have a tripod yet but one will be my next purchase


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice shots, ya..the 2nd one deserves a re-shoot.  To my eyes at least, the overall look on both could use a little less contrast, perhaps up the exposure a bit, etc. I also would like a shot where the lighthouse is the primary foreground object, perhaps off to either side, and the water expands out to the horizon / sunset, etc. Also the overall hdr effect is fairly subtle, to the point where you probably didn't need it to get these results. After you get a tripod, try bracketing with 5-7 exposures. I'm finding much more detail in my photos bracketing 7 shots -2 to +2.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 31, 2013)

The second one is pretty darn good, aside from the alignment issue you experienced (but you know how to fix it and plan to do so, so that's great!). I really like the sky. The colors are so soft and creamy.

Really nice HDR rendering


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, I like the second one as well. For the colors and composition.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 31, 2013)

Both are well done.   The simplifying of detail in the images is interesting.   What software are you using?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice... some sweet shots! I opened the thread expecting the overcooked nightmares we often see... this is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 31, 2013)

I really like these. I'm no expert, but I'd say you did a good job.


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 1, 2013)

These are amazing.


----------



## handsomejackuk (Feb 1, 2013)

those are great i like the way you caught the clouds in the sun.. and the ornage colour to the sky...  the snow is real nice too.. could be a bit whiter i.m.o.. but overall a good effort..


----------



## mike_rambo (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks everyone! I was going for a sort of hyper real result without overcooking it. I used photomatix pro and then re-imported to light room for noise reduction and some minor final adjustments.


----------



## Mully (Feb 2, 2013)

Really good for a first attempt.... after a few times you will have it down....very nice subject.I have been to Peggy's Cove mid 1980's it was summer and the water was really cold... could not swim.


----------

